# Wash day Sunday



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Tried my new kartcher foam Lance. Very pleased.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

that's it?! did the wash finish after that?! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

The photo with all that snow foam makes me question should I have chosen white or blue?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

snow foam is always good


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

swanny78 said:


> Tried my new kartcher foam Lance. Very pleased


Park under the wrong tree on my street and it'll look exactly the same after a few days! :lol:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I find that snow foam doesn't do much in terms of cleaning the car. It's just a bit of fun. Does nothing more than using a pressure washer to hose down lol


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

In theory it should loosen any dirt and grime if you let it dwell so that when you rinse most dirt come away before using your wash mit etc.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Pressure washers will do a lot more than snow foam in terms or reoving dirt or loosening it.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Pic of final result?


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, snow foam is only marginally 'better' than a slightly more intensive pressure rinse. Regardless, snow foam strips the wax off every time (don't mind all the 'neutral ph' bull the snow foam brands talk about), snow foam is a foamy APC, nothing more. So, be prepared to have to rewax every time you use it.

It looks good and is plenty of fun to apply but, largely a gimmick.


----------



## JordynKelly (Apr 30, 2014)

the snow foam, like pretty much every 'technique' in washing the car is really to stop scratches whilst you wash I'd say. It's a more gentle way of loosening the harder dirt as it softens, dissolves and slowly moves down to the bottom of the car as opposed to using the pressure washer first which might push hard dirt across the paint.

... or something like that.


----------



## SoupKing (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm a Snow Foam fan too - quick foam and rinse, it removes the biggest particles likely to damage the paint - plus without the foam I'm convinced the pressure washer compacts the finer dust into your car surface.

Change Karcher bottle to a second foam with Chem Guys Wash & Wax shampoo (really makes any metallic or flake paint pop), quick rub all over with decent quality wash mitt & clean warm water - paint feels super smooth.

Quick detail with a synthetic/wax combo spray.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Had my TTS a month now - it's remained clean for about a day... it's rained literally every day either when I cleaned it or just after! I waxed it on Sunday - looked amazing - then ten minutes later - thunderstorm, hail... Just be nice to take some pictures of it clean! Roll on summer ?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I use a combination of citrus pre-wash spray first followed by PH-neutral snow foam. Pressure washing that off does give much better results than just pressure washer alone. If I'm pushed for time or its freezing outside then I'll leave it at that  but normally that's followed by a hand wash and rinse with the pressure washer and then dry off.
I find 2 coats of wax last a good 4 - 5 months and is not stripped off by the snow foam. Done that for years and I get minimal problems with swirl marks etc.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Citrus pre wash spray is stuff that actually works. Gets rid of a lot of the dirt if you want to do a quick wash like Zephy said.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Pressure washers will do a lot more than snow foam in terms or reoving dirt or loosening it.


Agreed, pressure wash. Warm wash with quality shampoo, rinse, dry with autoglym synthetic shammy. Twice a year autoglym wax.


----------



## TheDriver (Nov 13, 2015)

I use Chem Guys snow foam mixed with some cheap Wash&Wax from Asda, leave for 15 mins then pressure wash and unless the car is particularly dirty, drying with a Water Magnet leaves the paint clean and scratch/swirl free!

(I do apply several coats of Zaino products 2-3 times per year, I think it's those layers which keep the dirt from "sticking" to the paint and allow the snow foam solution to work effectively)

If it's particularly dirty, I will leave the snow foam for 5 mins, then use a wash mitt to remove the dirt.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Another wash today. Keeping it in tip top condition. Used some Sonex quick detailer. Thick compared to maguires and takes some rubbing in but looks great. No sun and it's late so not doing it justice but pics anyway
View attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Looks stunning, love the wheels.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> Looks stunning, love the wheels.


Second that, looks fabulous.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

